# BodyBags is here



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone want me to say hi to bodybags whiles he's putting a new roof on my house?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bodybags? You mean bodybagging?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes tell him hi from me. Also tell him he is allowed to smile once in a while. So practice pratice pratice. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap Z and will do DT..

I'll have to post a few pics....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'll have to post a few pics....


What, for the "Roofers of HauntForum Calendar?"  :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> What, for the "Roofers of HauntForum Calendar?"  :googly:


LOL, 
Does he have to take his shirt off


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Only if he shows his nipples. And he has to smile! Tell grumpy smurf he needs to smile when taking his shirt off. Does he have one of those nipple rings? Those always look good on camera.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're just scary! lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No...Jeff...Scary would be if I was doing your roof. Remember the 3 stogges? They have nothing on me and roofing. Nuk Nuk Nuk...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, I'll take the warning!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Reading about roofers with nipple rings, especially of the male gender, is not a visual I wanted so early in the morning before I've had my first jolt of caffeine...scratch that last, I don't want that visual before I've had a shot vodka!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

But after Vodka, it's ok?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not at all. I would just need a shot of something strong to make my vision blurry enough not to see the horrific sight and my mind so cloudy that I couldn't comprehend. There's nothing right at all about a dude walking around with his shirt off. If guys can do it, why can't girls? It's unfair, I tells ya!  :googly:


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh My. We definitely need some female input on this thread. You men just don't know what you're missing. Get that pic and post it...now! Lol.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

hold the phone............some guys DO NOT need to be walkin around shirtless nor in a speedo - i don't care how many nipple rings they have


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

and tell BB that i told him he couldn't catch me, he's too slow - my ponytail is still attached

lol


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL,
> Does he have to take his shirt off


Have you even seen him with his shirt off? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

And I get it all!!!!!!! HA! HA!


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh and just an FYI, Bodybags does not have nipple rings.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

do i hear a cat fight?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks for sharin'

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

He my get a nipple ring if there is a Haunted Roofers calendar....


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

just a fyi if anyone does get nipples pierced it feels like bee stings ever time shirt rubs them ......while they are healing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

And you know this because.....?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i have 6 piercings this aint my first rodeo.......and i strech my piercings


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You strech them on purpose?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

yes to a bigger guage....with a taper or most of the time the piercings will strech on there own .......from the weight from jewerly...these aint those wire piercings you get at the mall these start at 14 guage and get bigger you should see those 8 ga needles lol


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

lady_bee said:


> Oh My. We definitely need some female input on this thread. You men just don't know what you're missing. Get that pic and post it...now! Lol.


I agree...having seen some pics of bodybag wouldn't mind seeing some of him without a shirt...


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> yes to a bigger guage....with a taper or most of the time the piercings will strech on there own .......from the weight from jewerly...these aint those wire piercings you get at the mall these start at 14 guage and get bigger you should see those 8 ga needles lol


I know several folks that have piercings like these

in eyebrows, nose, chin, nipples, lip, tongue, & ears


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

gypsichic said:


> I know several folks that have piercings like these
> 
> in eyebrows, nose, chin, nipples, lip, tongue, & ears


i have most of those lol


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i have hijacked this thread im sorry


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

every thread on here has been hijacked at one time or another

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

and you seem to be on everyone of them ??? lol


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks to you LOG


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not gonna suck me into this one! nope!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

neiner neiner neinerrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

FE is Lord of the Goats
&
Gypsichic rides a broom

Y'all are too funny.
Yes, please - say hi and get some pics. Smiling or not, I don't care.....


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

BODYBAGS has left the building, all pesky Papparazzi have been detained and film destroyed, with the exception of FRIGHTENER trying to ELECTROCUTE my crew, all went well and he should be free of any pesky drips in the wee hours of the orning for years to come. AS FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO SEE ME WITHOUT A SHIRT.......... I will be appearing in COLUMBUS OHIO this weekend, at MIDWESTERN HAUNTERS CONVENTION, slip me a DOLLAR and you never know..................... DT.............. I DONT SMILE! I GRIMACE, I GLARE, I might even GRIN, but I dont SMILE!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How are you going to sell anything if you don't smile, bodybagging? Look at FE. He always smiles. That is the mark of a good salesman. Who is going to buy something from someone giving you a dirty look. Of course if all the ladies start slipping you a 10 for not having a shirt, this might make you smile in the first place. You might have enough money at the end of the night for another hearse.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Never claimed to be a sales person, dont need a smile to sell tho, Ill just twist a few arms when no one is looking.....Ive got a winning disposition and a charming personality, and besides that all the greats never smile, never seen clint eastwood smile, Atalie gets all my smiloes sooo nah nah


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> How are you going to sell anything if you don't smile, bodybagging?


Hmmm did you miss that part about girls liking dead guys and he collects ponytails?? He doesn't have to smile to get women er....people around him.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Yeah you tell em' hauntiholik, Heh, FRIGHTENER give a call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Hmmm did you miss that part about girls liking dead guys and he collects ponytails?? He doesn't have to smile to get women er....people around him.


lol..........so far my ponytail has remained safe


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Not to fear Gypsi, Ive reserved a spot over my mantel just for your Tail, upon our chance crossings one day!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol............i'm honored

OKC is quite a ways from you.............i think i'm pretty safe


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

See thats how it works, I lull you into a sense of false security with the knowledge of great distances keeping your tail safe from harms way, then one day youll realize that you have forgotten the milk for dinner, and off youll go into the night. Snatch, Grab, snip, Mine all mine!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao............good thing my guard is always up............you know............i'm pretty handy at snatchin, grabbin & snippin my damn self

muuuuuuuuuuuuhahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh sit down! blah , blah , blahhhhh!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ya Know Frightener, shes gonna keep flaunting that damn ponytail and taunting me and I am going to have to do a road trip........................


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

you're one to be talking up there Mr. All-talk-no-action

lol

i'll be waiting...............<yawn>


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oooooh! That sounds like a challenge! Does BODY travel for his tails?
You can have mine if you can reach it (without your stilts).


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol...........guess he could advertise that on his hearse

*WILL TRAVEL FOR TAILS*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> lol...........guess he could advertise that on his hearse
> 
> *WILL TRAVEL FOR TAILS*


"GOT TAIL?" hehehe


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao..............now thats greatness


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

We don't have "GOT TAIL" on the hearse but we do carry a magnent that says "If you want a free funeral, then touch this hearse" We picked it up at Ironstock. We seem to have a problem with people touching the car after hours are spent on washing, waxing, and detailing it. lol. I'm not shure if you guys have seen the pic or not but Mr. McDonald was an exception. lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

bodybagged said:


> We don't have "GOT TAIL" on the hearse but we do carry a magnent that says "If you want a free funeral, then touch this hearse" We picked it up at Ironstock. We seem to have a problem with people touching the car after hours are spent on washing, waxing, and detailing it. lol. I'm not shure if you guys have seen the pic or not but Mr. McDonald was an exception. lol.


I've had my cars in many carshows. We all put signs in the window that say "Unless you're naked, do not touch this car!". People with zippers, snaps, buttons etc - all seem to think a car that is on display is there to be touched or leaned in some way. I ALWAYS ended up with some childs finger prints on my cars after taking a day to get them ready for the show.

I feel for you - I've been there.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

What's cool with our car is that, Robert, rigged up this pneumatic casket that pops open by remote and then the girl inside pops up as well. Well, of course all the lil kids HAVE to get a better look so they hold on to the car and peer in. They are adorable though! lol. That's what saves them. lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's sappy!


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't help it Jeff. I'm just a sissy girl. lol. Ask Baggs. he'll tell ya. lol.


----------

